# Fish Room Sale part 2



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

I am moving and need to sell all my equipment. Wont have room anymore for all of it..

200W Elite Heaters $20ea
Barely used. 


Floating Thermometers With suction cup $2 ea
(Quantity 5)


Assorted tank decorations $3 ea







Brand new 6" net $5ea 
(quantity 4)
5" net with long handle $5ea
(quantity 1)



Matt @ 604-835-2690


----------



## kalzerois (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I get the net?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm interested in your pump if the pending p/u falls through


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

your not leaving the hobby right?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

No i'm only shutting down for a while due to life circumstances. I will have something again soon.


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

If anyones interested in splitting the polybags? =D


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Added a couple heaters and some thermometers.


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

BuMpItY bUmP!


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Sunday BumP!


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Bump stuff has gotta go! make me an offer.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I am interested in your 200W Elite Heater if you still have it please sent me your phone number.
Thank You


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

604-835-2690


----------

